# Swimming during IVF



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am now starting stimming for my 2nd cycle and am due to have egg collection around the end of June but my family don't know we're doing another cycle and we're due to go on holiday (local ish) with my parents and my son and I know they'll want to go swimming.  Do people know if this is a no no or even have an opinion on what I should do?


----------



## Ltierney (Jul 1, 2012)

Its really difficult as no you can't swim while stimming because of infection, maybe you can say your on your period and you cant go in the pool.

Or maybe you should just tell your family, it would make it a lot easier. Ive had 6 cycles and done the telling and not telling but its just a lot less stress telling as then you haven't got to think of excuses all the time


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi I went swimming while stimming at my local pool (indoor heated) and all is well as had fab quality embies! 

I would be careful though with the pool temp if it's cold I wouldn't go in there but if it's heated that's ok! I only swam once a week! Hope you have a lovely holiday!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I was advised by my clinic that it was after EC/ET that you can't swim due to infection, and that its ok to do it during stimming as long as its not too vigorous. I would check with your clinic and see what their advice is.

Xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i think it's ok to swim up until egg collection but avoid it after e/c til the end of the 2ww 
i dont think theres an infection risk from injection sites even if there was you could easily cover it with a waterproof plaster. But, you may have marks or bruising if you are injecting your legs, so secrecy might be out unless you wear a wetsuit! i think it partly depends where you intend swimming too, best to swim in regularly used well maintained pools.. riskier in the sea as you don't know what's out there.. don't get cold while drying off or sit around in wet clothes though, stay cosy.

i think telling them would make it simpler then you can relax better, it is Your holiday! have fun and good luck.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, you can swim while stimming.  I was told not after egg collection, as you have a risk of infection from where the eggs were retrieved.

I wish you all the best and enjoy your swim with your little one.

X


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi ladies thank you for your replies, sorry I wasn't clear in my previous post the holiday is actually going to be 3-5 days after egg collection which is why I'm worried. I will check with clinic at next appointment but i know people are often told different things. Telling my parents isn't an option we'd consider this time as on our last cycle they knew and kept asking so many things all the time and constantly checking on updates about our treatment and it really stressed my husband and i out and made it feel like we had no privacy. Looks like I'll just have to make up an excuse not to swim. 

Just for the record in case anyone else reads this for guidance i swam during stimming on my last cycle and that was encouraged by my clinic as long as took it easy.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

are you not having a transfer then? freeze all for later?


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

As long as we have something to transfer we will be transferring during  this cycle not freezing them but depending  on when the collection is we may have to travel back from holiday to have the transfer  and then go back again


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hecky thump well good luck keeping that quiet! brave lady!


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

It wouldn't be so bad as will only be about an hour away and would tell them we are having a test done ready for IVF but just not that we actually doing it yet


----------

